# Zune question!



## kobaj

So I got a zune, yes its amazing. But I want to take it on some very long trips. I went out and got one of those cigarette lighter usb chargers for my car and I plug in the zune. At first the screen comes on like normal as if I plugged it into a pc. But normally on a pc when its charging a little lightning bolt appears in the bottom right corner. When its plugged into the lighter charger, there is no lightning bolt. 

I dont want to drain the battery completely just to see if its charging correctly. But has anyone else tried a cigarette lighter usb charger (or similar) with zunes and had it charge even without the little icon?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Hmm, was the car on at the time? And was the charger plugged in all the way, in the lighter?


----------



## kobaj

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Hmm, was the car on at the time? And was the charger plugged in all the way, in the lighter?



Yes and yes, the screen turned on and everything, I even tested the voltage to be 5.09 volts, so its getting power. I just dont know if its actually charging.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Go out and use the Zune for awhile, like fully charge it on the computer, then go for a walk or out to lunch, and listen to your zune, to let it drain a little, then plug it in the car, and see if it charges at all.



Good luck.


----------



## kobaj

Well I watched a movie and dropped the battery down to 90% charge. Then I went out, plugged it into my car, 30 minutes with the engine off, and 30 minutes making a quick stop into town for a slushy and back (all in the name of science).

The results!
Unfortunately, once back at my pc the battery level was at 89%. Meaning that it wasnt charging. So there must be a computer (or like) device to charge a zune, just as I feared.


----------



## newguy5

maybe you just bought a bad charger?  doesn't make any sense that they would make zune car chargers if the zune will only charge from a computer source.


----------



## RAMbam

kobaj said:


> Well I watched a movie and dropped the battery down to 90% charge. Then I went out, plugged it into my car, 30 minutes with the engine off, and 30 minutes making a quick stop into town for a slushy and back (all in the name of science).
> 
> The results!
> Unfortunately, once back at my pc the battery level was at 89%. Meaning that it wasnt charging. So there must be a computer (or like) device to charge a zune, just as I feared.




I know this may sound stupid, but was the car key on the accs position? In some cars the cigarette lighter wont work unless the key is in the on position. Also try checking the fuses in your car to see if the one for the cig lighter is working.


----------



## kobaj

newguy5 said:


> maybe you just bought a bad charger?  doesn't make any sense that they would make zune car chargers if the zune will only charge from a computer source.



It wasnt designed for zune. Just a cheapo usb charger for like 1.50 I found at a local store .

I read somewhere that the ones designed for zune, and computers, have the d+- pins pulled to ground with a 15k resistor, I might try that.

But strangely enough, I just left my zune plugged into my pc all night, and its still reading 89%. The charging icon in the bottom right is now green, indicating done, how strange...

@RAMbam
Its obvious you didnt bother reading the thread, you're just trying to up your post count...


----------



## newguy5

so how do you see the % of charge the zune has anyway?  you should buy a car charger specifically made for the zune and see if that does anything.  i suspect it would work?


----------



## kobaj

newguy5 said:


> so how do you see the % of charge the zune has anyway?  you should buy a car charger specifically made for the zune and see if that does anything.  i suspect it would work?



First you have to do the external hard drive registry hack,

Then you just go to 'my computer' right click the device, properties, and there it shows a reading of the battery.

I would get the one intended for zune, but thats a waist of 40$ in my opinion.


----------



## massahwahl

I use a generic usb adapter for my zune in my mazda and it works fine. Does your car have an accessory port? In my car if i plug it into the cigarette lighter it wont work but in the accessory port it will work fine.


----------



## kobaj

Nope, just a regular lighter port. 

Whenever you have your zune plugged into your mazda, does the little lightening bolt icon in the bottom right hand corner of the zune blink continuously?


----------



## massahwahl

sure does, I dont ever take mine inside, before i leave in the morning i sync it wirelessly to my computer from the driveway then go on my way. Its always charged and ready to go for me that way.


----------



## kobaj

Hmm, whenever I plug it in, it blinks once, and then stays grey. Thanks for the info.

I think its just the charger is of shoddy quality, ill try the 15k resistor trick and report back .


----------



## kobaj

Well pulling the data pins low with 15k resistors does not work for zune. However, my zen thought it was a computer and started charging instantly.

Pulling the data pins high with 15k resistors does work for zune, it charges (as far as I can tell) perfectly. The zen is opposite again, not seeing it as a pc. XD


----------



## newguy5

where can one buy a usb adapter locally?


----------



## massahwahl

lol, i got mine on clearance at wal-mart for like $2.00  Its made by sigma i think


----------



## kobaj

The only thing that is worrying me is I watched a movie down to 90 percent. Then using the car charger, charged it till the little battery icon was green, then plugged it into my pc, which said it was still 90 percent.

I hope this isnt too much to ask, ukulele_ninja. Could you perform the same experiment? 
Fully charge it via pc, watch a movie down to X amount, then using your car charge it again, then see what percentage your computer reads the zunes battery at?


----------



## massahwahl

yeah i wil check it out and post later with my results.

What program do you use to convert your movies with? Ive been using handbreak which is pretty good but not many options.


----------



## kobaj

I'm currently in the process of trying a bunch of programs. 

Originally I had the trial version of Xillisoft zune video converter, I found its .mp4's didnt work, and its generally a pain. Now Im trying some programs that microsoft suggested, Windows Movie Maker, Microsoft Expression Encoder, and Windows Media Encoder. Its in the .wmv format, which I find is actually a smaller file.


----------



## newguy5

ukulele_ninja said:


> yeah i wil check it out and post later with my results.
> 
> What program do you use to convert your movies with? Ive been using handbreak which is pretty good but not many options.



yeah i also use handbrake.  if you use high-res ipod it works well, but the contrast and/or brightness is low.  i don't know if this is because of the zune itself, or the conversion.  what do you think?

other problem i have with handbrake is it takes forever to convert a vob file.  ~3 hours for the high-res ipod conversion.


----------



## massahwahl

I dont have the hard drive hack for the zune, but i did watch a move on it, then take it out to my car and let charge to see if the battery icon increased like it should and it did. This morning it was charged to full capacity just like it is supposed to be.


----------



## kobaj

Hmm, Ill assume the windows battery counter is wrong, and its charging correctly.

Thanks for all the help !

EDIT: Does handbreak work with avi to wmv? Also, Im currently using psp video 9 and it does a wonderful job  (Free too!).


----------



## newguy5

kobaj said:


> Hmm, Ill assume the windows battery counter is wrong, and its charging correctly.
> 
> Thanks for all the help !
> 
> EDIT: Does handbreak work with avi to wmv? Also, Im currently using psp video 9 and it does a wonderful job  (Free too!).



how is the brightness on the movies with psp video 9?


----------

